# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Router full nhôm của em

## toanho

Đây là vợ 2 của em size 60x90 sau nàng vợ đầu bằng gỗ, với ray là những cặp ống nước  :Smile: . Nhờ diễn đàn nầy mà em học hỏi và quen biết được rất nhiều bác nhiệt tình trong đó bác Saudau là người hướng dẫn nhiệt tình nhất. Một lần nữa xin trân trọng cảm ơn bác ấy. Chưa xong nhưng cũng rất nóng lòng bon chen với các bác show hàng, mời các bác chém thoải mái. Thiết kế nầy được dựa trên thiết kế của 1 bạn người Úc cho cặp vai http://www.ghqp.com.au/  và phần thân là của bạn Mỹ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, kekea, solero, vietnamcnc

----------


## cty686

Sao nhà lại có chỗ để máy vừa thế, mình ko biết về máy nhưng cảm tưởng  chỗ bắt gối vitme trục y hơi yếu.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Quá cool!

Lên motor 86 đi để tăng hiệu quả máy!

----------


## toanho

> Sao nhà lại có chỗ để máy vừa thế, mình ko biết về máy nhưng cảm tưởng  chỗ bắt gối vitme trục y hơi yếu.


Bác cảm tưởng thế thôi chứ thực tế nó chắc lắm bác ơi  :Smile:  . Chổ nầy là chổ phơi đồ , em chiếm dụng đó ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## toanho

> Quá cool!
> 
> Lên motor 86 đi để tăng hiệu quả máy!


Em cũng sẻ lên, đang từ từ tìm con PK299. Nhưng con nầy size 57 torque 1.8 N/m thấy cũng tương đối. Em cho chạy thử rồi leo lên cái trục Z đứng với trọng lượng 68 kg của em là thằng Y nò cũng chạy vù vù  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

Hihihi. Bác làm xing còn mớ nhôm hình nào thừa hú e với nhe. Nhìn khung nhôm của bác đã thiệt.

----------


## toanho

> Hihihi. Bác làm xing còn mớ nhôm hình nào thừa hú e với nhe. Nhìn khung nhôm của bác đã thiệt.


Tính toán rất sát nên còn dư mấy cục nằm trên sàn để làm gối kê  :Smile:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

hai cái vai hơi mỏng nhỉ .chụp cận cảnh bộ X xem nào bác

----------


## toanho

> hai cái vai hơi mỏng nhỉ .chụp cận cảnh bộ X xem nào bác


Vai em làm nhôm dày 15mm trong link của bạn Úc dùng nhôm 12mm mà cắt nhôm ầm ầm luôn. Bộ X là 2 thanh nhôm 80x80 với ray bản 30mm đó bác. Leadscrew 1605

----------


## sieunhim

E cũng làm full nhôm nhưng chỉ mua đc nhôm 4080 + 4040 vai thì e làm nhôm tấm 20

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Trục Y mỗi bên chỉ có 1 block trượt hả bác. Như vậy có yếu không nhỉ. Tổng thể nhìn máy rất cứng. EM cũng không phải dân cơ khí máy móc j. Chỉ nhìn và cảm nhận vậy thôi ạ.

----------


## kekea

> Vai em làm nhôm dày 15mm trong link của bạn Úc dùng nhôm 12mm mà cắt nhôm ầm ầm luôn. Bộ X là 2 thanh nhôm 80x80 với ray bản 30mm đó bác. Leadscrew 1605


trục x to vậy bác,  bác mua nhôm giá cả thê nào rồi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

> trục x to vậy bác,  bác mua nhôm giá cả thê nào rồi ạ


bác liên hệ vớ bác vndic vì thấy bác nầy còn cái bàn máy muốn bán luôn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Ray Y nhìn khá to nhưng 1 blook thì không ổn .cái vai có đủ rộng để bắt 2 bloock ko bác.
Mã ray trượt là loại nào bác

----------


## toanho

Các bác cho em hỏi bây giờ muốn gắn nhôm mặt bàn lên khung thì khoan , taro rồi bắt bulon trực tiếp luôn hay phải mua mấy con tán cho nhôm định hình nhét vào? cảm ơn

----------


## toanho

> Ray Y nhìn khá to nhưng 1 blook thì không ổn .cái vai có đủ rộng để bắt 2 bloock ko bác.
> Mã ray trượt là loại nào bác


Vai đó  bắt 2 block đó bác. Rộng khoảng 150mm thì phải. Ray THK SR30 thì phải

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em nghỉ bác nên khoan, xong taro ốc M5 bắt vào luôn. Chứ giờ mua tán thì lại phải tháo ra, lắp lại, rồi phải căn chỉnh lại cực lắm.

----------


## toanho

> Em nghỉ bác nên khoan, xong taro ốc M5 bắt vào luôn. Chứ giờ mua tán thì lại phải tháo ra, lắp lại, rồi phải căn chỉnh lại cực lắm.


Em cũng định bụng như thế . Hôm qua bắt chước ông NamCNC dùng đồng hồ so , so mất 1 buổi mới cân chỉnh xong hông lẻ giờ phải tháo ra

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Mà kiếm tấm nhôm to như vậy cũng hơi khó và mắc đó bác. Em thấy bác thêm vài thanh nhôm ngang rồi kiếm tấm gỗ MDF đặt lên xong bắt ốc vào là xong.

----------


## toanho

> Mà kiếm tấm nhôm to như vậy cũng hơi khó và mắc đó bác. Em thấy bác thêm vài thanh nhôm ngang rồi kiếm tấm gỗ MDF đặt lên xong bắt ốc vào là xong.


Nhôm mặt bàn từng thanh mà bác. Nhưng bây giời khoan tay mà cho thẳng xuống dưới 2cm cũng chua lém

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

à bác dùng nhôm hình hả. E tưởng nhôm tấm. hôm hình e thấy khoan dễ mà. Không sao đâu ạ

----------

